# SUCHE RDA Server EGAL



## Yimawow (9. März 2012)

Hallo.
ich suche eine rda für meinen zweiten account.sollte am besten kein leerer server sein. pvp/pve kein rp server.
ne kleine starthilfe sowie netterweise 1-2 taschen wären ganz nett..

lg


----------



## Lorre1985 (9. März 2012)

könnt dir teldrasil anbieten, ist nicht wenig los und
über die starthilfe kommen wir sicher auch zusammen


----------



## longfire (9. März 2012)

Hi , könnte dir  Malfurion Horde anbieten .


----------



## Nylane (9. März 2012)

Kann Rolle für Rexxar, Onyxia oder Kargath anbieten - einfach PM


----------



## Panpod (9. März 2012)

Biete nethersturm Allianz oder aegwyn Allianz.
Taschen und startgold sowie eine aktive Gilde ist kein Problem!
Einfach kurz ne pm oder Skype allanonnn

Bis dann


----------



## Viux (9. März 2012)

Kann dir Eredar anbieten. Inkl. 5.000 Gold Startkapital


----------



## Youmaycry (9. März 2012)

Grüße

Ich kann dir ne Rolle auf dem PvP Server Kil Jaeden - Allianz anbieten.

Ist ein netter, gut besuchter, aber kein überfüllter Server.

Zusätzlich 5 k Startgold oder optional das Mount "schneller Blumenstrauß".

Falls gewünscht auch einen Gildenivnite in einer netten LvL 25 Gilde.

Bei Interesse PN an mich

MfG


----------



## MissMeow (9. März 2012)

Könnte die eine Rolle anbieten, Silberne Hand, Seite Allianz. Startgold und Taschen würde es geben.


----------



## Seleno (9. März 2012)

Kann dir ne Rolle auf Thrall (Allianz) anbieten, sobald ich das Mount bekomme gibts 15k Startgold


----------

